# Chanonry Point - Black Isle



## Crystaldee100 (Jun 25, 2012)

We will be visiting Chanonry Point on the Black Isle to photograph the dolphins towards the end of July. For the last five years we have rented Chanonry Point Cottage which is ideally situated. This year, for the first time we will be visiting in our motorhome, but having checked out the prices for the Rosemarkie and Fortrose campsites, which are both walking distance from the point, I was rather taken aback by the prices. Any body know of possible wild sites that we can use to save a few pennies?

Cheers

Crystaldee100

PS I think that I may have posted my thread in the wrong place!


----------



## groyne (Jun 26, 2012)

There are several within driving distance, just check out the POIs.

Just noticed it's your first post, hello.

Download the POI (points of interest) files, plenty of instructions on the site on how to, and you can view them using your Sat Nav, Google Earth or Memory Map. Hope this helps.


----------



## maingate (Jun 26, 2012)

If you don't mind me pushing in on your thread (the question I am asking may be of use to you as well).

There will be a C & CC Temporary Holiday Site at the Black Isle Showground later in the year. Has anyone been here and is there anywhere local (ie in walking distance) we can exercise the Whippets off the lead.

BTW, welcome to the forum. :wave:


----------



## baldybloke (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi I'm new to the forum, but do live in north Scotland,to answer the second question the Black isle showground is not within normal mortals walking distance of Chanonary Point, there are however a number of set back laybys within a few miles of the point, and some good carparks not too far off.

Walking dogs is not normally a problem in north Scotland, provided people respect the Landowners crops, Livestock etc. ( I am probably preaching to the converted but I have unfortunately witnessed the result of an uncontrolled dog with livestock).

Next time I go home I will try and get some locations, unfortunately I work away  at present


----------



## Wind Dancer (Jul 4, 2012)

I wild camped up there last September (in fact my avatar is taken at the point   I loved it :dance:

There are indeed many places to stay, some found easily from google earth, driving by, and recommendation by friendly locals.  

One word of warning about dog walking, :danger:  if you walk on the beach at the point, DO NOT let them in the water near the point itself.  Where the currents meet (it may not look it sometimes but) it is extremely strong and has killed dogs as they are unable to swim out of it. :sad:

For woodland walks there are some woods the other side of Rosemarkie, and a nice forest at the Clootie Well, between inverness and Fortrose, and easily identifiable by all the rags hanging from the trees (that's another story).  Both places seem fine to overnight at, but are a little further out than you may prefer.


----------



## gazwarrior (Jul 16, 2012)

*spot on its a great place to overnight we stayed here in march this year nice littl*



wind dancer said:


> I wild camped up there last September (in fact my avatar is taken at the point   I loved it :dance:
> 
> There are indeed many places to stay, some found easily from google earth, driving by, and recommendation by friendly locals.
> 
> ...



spot on its a great place to overnight we stayed here in march this year nice little woods like a temporate rain forest remmember your route or you could get lost:idea:when in the woods.


----------



## Wind Dancer (Aug 10, 2012)

Crystaldee100 said:


> We will be visiting Chanonry Point on the Black Isle to photograph the dolphins towards the end of July. For the last five years we have rented Chanonry Point Cottage which is ideally situated. This year, for the first time we will be visiting in our motorhome, but having checked out the prices for the Rosemarkie and Fortrose campsites, which are both walking distance from the point, I was rather taken aback by the prices. Any body know of possible wild sites that we can use to save a few pennies?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...



How did your trip go?  Did you get to see lots of Dolphins, and where did you stay?

:wave:


----------

